
Russia Asked ISPs to Block 13.5M Amazon IP Addresses to Silence One App - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/russia-asked-isps-to-block-13-5-million-amazon-ip-addresses-to-silence-one-app-180331/
======
z3t4
Every time there is a terrorist attack politicians preach more surveillance,
and that apps etc are problematic. Maybe in the future "the terrorists" will
be the good guys. If you haven't already - watch the movie Brazil (1985)

------
zupa-hu
the title is misleading, to block and to prepare to block are totally
different things

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
I wonder if Russian ISPs will ever get tired of putting up with Putin's
demands... Probably not, huh.

~~~
raquo
They _are_ tired, in the same sense as inmates are tired of being in prison.

------
blocked_again
Burn the house if you can't kill the rat.

